# Battery discharge/amp rating



## dewald.kotze (25/6/15)

Hi all

I hope someone here can help. I bought a kui with a spare battery recently, and got my chalice clone from kimbo this week. I ended up building a coild for the chalice last night, even though its not great it does fire and measures at 0.75 ohm. 

Now the question i have is whether it would be safe to run this coil on the kui with the battery in the pic. I tried to find some info on the web and from what i could find, not sure if its correct, was that the battery can handle 10 amp. 

Have any of you used this battery on sub ohm build? If so would it be safe to vape 0.75ohm coil on it? 

Thanks in advance for your help







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renesh (25/6/15)

dewald.kotze said:


> Hi all
> 
> I hope someone here can help. I bought a kui with a spare battery recently, and got my chalice clone from kimbo this week. I ended up building a coild for the chalice last night, even though its not great it does fire and measures at 0.75 ohm.
> 
> ...



Hi.. So at full charge you'd pull out about 6amp or so on that build. At standard voltage, would pull about 5amp or a bit less than that.. So in theory, you are safe... BUT...I don't know that battery and it seems like there isn't much info on it on the web... So in the interest of safety, I'd say dump the battery and get a efest or vtc or Samsung battery...

Also, lots of ohm readers have a 0.3ohm variance...and that coil, with a variance of 0.3 could actually be a 0.45ohm build...and that would pull 8-9amp from the battery... Not a good idea...

Just remember to be extra careful


----------



## Andre (25/6/15)

Yes, the authentics of those are 10A continuous discharge. Many fakes around, and many using them to good effect.

You are perfectly safe at 0.75 ohms, drawing 5.6A fully charged. You can do the calculations here: http://www.steam-engine.org/ohm.asp

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dewald.kotze (25/6/15)

Renesh said:


> Just remember to be extra careful


Exactly. This is why i decided to rather ask here before attempting to fire it. I do have a build in the standard kui atty at 1.5 ohm that i'm using currently. 

Will order efest batteries and just hold off on using the chalice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (25/6/15)

you will be fine at that resistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dewald.kotze (29/6/15)

Thanks for all the replies.
with this in mind i am looking to get some more batteries, could anyone tell me who has the 18650 button top batteries in stock?


----------

